# Missing center brace for 55gallon tank



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

My tank is missing the center brace and at times I hear my tank creaking. I dont really know what to do cuz I dont want my tank to break and have 55 gallon of water on my carpet lol I went to home depot to look for some kinda clamp but they were all too big.. You guys got any advise or any product that can help support my tank?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Check your pet stores I ordered one from a shop near me for a 125g the whole top brace didn't cost much........jmo


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you could silicone a new center brace made out of acrylic onto the top, i've seen a lot of people do that


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I checked my lfs but no1 had it.. They told me to check online which I couldnt find either. Haha
@ Joe do you have a DYI procedure on how I go about doing it?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

you just get like a 2x12 1/4 piece of glass or acrylic put it at the top like the normal brace would be a silicone it in


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

here's a link with some pictures... i'll see if i can dig up something that shows things a bit better tho

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/glstkbraces.htm

otherwise glasscages.com sells aquarium frames, you'd have to make sure it would fit tho...

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

You will need to empty the tank before you install that though, remember.

If you hear the tank "cracking" or hear any sound coming from it at all, I would reccomend buying a new tank. If you are going to empty the tank, and pay for the acrylic, you mine as well just buy a new or used tank with a prooper brace.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Instead of glueing a center brace, I thought about just making my own hood and putting a brace in the middle for support. Its like killing 2 birds with 1 stone as I lessen the amount of evaporation too


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

How do you mean?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

The base of my hood is gonna be in the outskirts and top of the tank (Like an upsidedown L) then am gonna put another brace in the middle just for additional support..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> The base of my hood is gonna be in the outskirts and top of the tank (Like an upsidedown L) then am gonna put another brace in the middle just for additional support..


 I would just get a new tank. If your repairing it should be empty and if your emptying it you may as well replace. If there's part of a brace left, ive seen people bolt a new brace to the old one or just silicone a piece of glass as a brace to the aquarium walls


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol. Am considering it.. Has anyone heard of a 55g shattering from a missing brace though? I just dont think it happens too often. But also I wouldnt wanna risk it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol. Am considering it.. Has anyone heard of a 55g shattering from a missing brace though? I just dont think it happens too often. But also I wouldnt wanna risk it


 I couldn't name many people that keep a tank running with a missing brace even when they hear cracking sounds. It probably will hold for a while, but do you really want to bet when a while ends? Either fix it or replace it imo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If you dont get a brace you will soon if your luck only get a 55g bowfront lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol. Am considering it.. Has anyone heard of a 55g shattering from a missing brace though? I just dont think it happens too often. But also I wouldnt wanna risk it


Many times...


----------

